# Most painful experience you've ever had



## violadude

Mine is probably when I got a big kidney stone stuck and lodged into my kidney tubes. That hurt like hell man. What's yours?

I'm obviously talking about physical pain. I don't want no sad saps coming on here and talking about their latest breakup! :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

Nothing quite like a kidney stone, which I hear is an extremely painful experience. But:

Breaking my arm was a hellish experience. Both bones were fractures from a bike crash, and in my delirious state I wasn't sure what my actual wrist was until I had accepted that the arm was flat out broken in that spot. 

And of course, (edited, but basically I had an infection in my epididymus)


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> Nothing quite like a kidney stone, which I hear is an extremely painful experience. But:
> 
> Breaking my arm was a hellish experience. Both bones were fractures from a bike crash, and in my delirious state I wasn't sure what my actual wrist was until I had accepted that the arm was flat out broken in that spot.
> 
> And of course, this may not be entirely appropriate, but if we are to be clinically minded about this, I had an issue with an flap of tissue getting infected down... there, which hurt like getting kicked there for almost a week and forced me to stay put and be bored all day.


That sounds pretty painful man. I had a similar experience.

TMI ALERT!!!!

I had an infection in my epididymus (if you don't know what that is, look it up). That's probably in the same pain level as the kidney stone, if not more painful.


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> I had an infection in my epididymus (if you don't know what that is, look it up). That's probably in the same pain level as the kidney stone, if not more painful.


That was the same place I had the infection. Edited, to leave out the other stuff. Haha, never mind.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> That was the same place I had the infection. Edited, to leave out the other stuff.


Ya man, it effin hurts like nothing else in the world.....the upside though is that with painful infections like this the doctors usually end up giving you the "good stuff" as far as painkillers go. 

sorry if this is way too TMI for everyone. Spending about a quarter of my life in the hospital has made me way too desensitized to talking about bodily functions. :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

And there was that time my GF dumped me. Just kidding! Doesn't apply to me anyway...


----------



## violadude

I just edited my response right when you posted your new response. You must take note.


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> Ya man, it effin hurts like nothing else in the world.....the upside though is that with painful infections like this the doctors usually end up giving you the "good stuff" as far as painkillers go.
> 
> sorry if this is way too TMI for everyone. Spending about a quarter of my life in the hospital has made me way too desensitized to talking about bodily functions. :lol:


Am I supposed to take note of the pain killers part? Sorry, I haven't been paying so close attention  Maybe my infection wasn't quite as bad, I don't think I got that doped.

And no, not too TMI for me. My explanation for this is that perhaps I'm just not that sensitive when it comes to these things...


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> Am I supposed to take note of the pain killers part? Sorry, I haven't been paying so close attention  Maybe my infection wasn't quite as bad, I don't think I got that doped.
> 
> And no, not too TMI for me. My explanation for this is that perhaps I'm just not that sensitive when it comes to these things...


Yes, the drugs part. Maybe my infection was worse. But I actually bared with the pain without the pain killers so I could save the pain killers for some more......recreational usage...

But enough about me and my slightly less than well advised drug habits.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

A few:

* slamming my finger in a car door as a kid. (It latched & locked.)

* getting stabbed in the knuckle with a freshly sharpened pencil. It was a high school fight and there were no other available weapons. It penetrated deep, but it's just a fairly small grey scar now.

* tripping on ice during winter and breaking my fall with my head.


----------



## clavichorder

Another thing that happened to me twice:

When younger while playing on a play structure, there were two platforms and some kids had the ability to swing on a bar to quickly get from platform to platform. I tried this once and instead of releasing my hands at the opportune moment, my body continued to swing forward until I was near parallel with the ground, from which point I dropped and landed flat on my back from about a six foot drop on sand. The wind was knocked out of me and my tail bone bruised, had trouble walking for days. It was more scary than painful though, and my lungs ached. Like I said, I attempted this twice to the same result, though I must have learned something because the second time was less painful, if I recall correctly.


----------



## clavichorder

regressivetransphobe said:


> A few:
> 
> * slamming my finger in a car door as a kid. (It latched & locked.)
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yikes! I had the same thing happen but it didn't latch and lock, so I was relieved in a few long seconds.


----------



## violadude

Hmm interesting. I had my fingers slammed in a car door the other day and it barely hurt at all.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tearing quite a lot of connective tissue between leg and foot after an innocuous slip on wet paving - I thought I'd only sprained it at first but when I tried hobbling on it I collapsed with the pain. What made it worse was that I wasn't even in my home town - when folk saw me struggling I'm sure they thought I was drunk. Later when I saw the x-rays the tibia and fibula looked like an opened pair of navigational divider callipers. Anyway, the end result was the insertion of a three-inch screw to hold the bones in place plus about twelve weeks on crutches with the leg encased in a plaster cast that had no rocker as I was prohibited from putting any weight on it at all. This was eight years ago and the inside ankle still bruises and swells slightly to this day. As regards illness, probably a bout of gastroenteritis I had when I was much younger.


----------



## Igneous01

I once walked into a swinging guillotine that cut off my head because I wasn't looking. Hurt really badly, but it went away after a while, thankfully a friend called an ambulance and in 2hours they managed to restitch it back in place. Its a good thing to, any later and I wouldn't have a head to use!


----------



## Art Rock

My finger getting caught in a closing door. Even beat the time I feel into barbed wire, my knee injury playing football, and my heart attack.


----------



## violadude

Igneous01 said:


> I once walked into a swinging guillotine that cut off my head because I wasn't looking. Hurt really badly, but it went away after a while, thankfully a friend called an ambulance and in 2hours they managed to restitch it back in place. Its a good thing to, any later and I wouldn't have a head to use!


:lol:
....................


----------



## science

As a child I had a number of accidents which must have been quite painful (i.e. I fell out of a tree when I was maybe six years old, somehow getting a 5-inch-long scar) but I can't remember them. 

As an adult the most painful thing I've experienced was dry socket after having my wisdom teeth removed. I believe I had four cases of it, though the odds of that are really small and I was so drugged up for a few days that I can't trust my memory. I actually saw the stairs do that thing from cartoons where they kind of separate into two sets of stairs and wave back and forth in your vision. Anyway, it hurt badly enough to be four cases.


----------



## starthrower

Back in 2004 when I had a herniated disc pinching a major nerve root. It felt like daggers or lightning bolts ripping through my legs every time i took a step. Not fun at all. Fortunately I had a successful back surgery to relieve this problem.


----------



## science

I just realized I'd forgotten another lovely dental experience. Went to this dentist doing a root canal; I guess he thought the nerve was dead or something because he didn't drug it. He touched it with some instrument, and it hurt like... well, I flinched pretty well, so he took the needle to it. I don't know what happened in that moment, perhaps the needle touched the raw nerve, or perhaps he just squeezed a drop of liquid out and let it splash on the nerve, I don't know. But it felt exactly like I'd been hit in the face as hard as I can imagine being hit. I didn't just flinch, I about fell out of the chair. 

Fortunately the pain went away in about one second. 

That experience made me frightened of dentists, and I can't go back. I figure what I'll do is just let things get pretty bad, hope their technology gets better, and go in for some massive work and have myself knocked out for it. In terms of the fear level involved, I think I'd rather play with poisonous snakes than sit in a dentist's chair. Of course a couple of rattlesnake bites would probably readjust my priorities, but that is the strength of the fear I feel.


----------



## violadude

science said:


> I just realized I'd forgotten another lovely dental experience. Went to this dentist doing a root canal; I guess he thought the nerve was dead or something because he didn't drug it. He touched it with some instrument, and it hurt like... well, I flinched pretty well, so he took the needle to it. I don't know what happened in that moment, perhaps the needle touched the raw nerve, or perhaps he just squeezed a drop of liquid out and let it splash on the nerve, I don't know. But it felt exactly like I'd been hit in the face as hard as I can imagine being hit. I didn't just flinch, I about fell out of the chair.
> 
> Fortunately the pain went away in about one second.
> 
> That experience made me frightened of dentists, and I can't go back. I figure what I'll do is just let things get pretty bad, hope their technology gets better, and go in for some massive work and have myself knocked out for it. In terms of the fear level involved, I think I'd rather play with poisonous snakes than sit in a dentist's chair. Of course a couple of rattlesnake bites would probably readjust my priorities, but that is the strength of the fear I feel.


This.......made me shiver.


----------



## Polednice

Yay! We can be kidney stone buddies!  Did you have to pass yours, or did you get treatment to break it down? I passed mine, which was rather scary and very painful!

That wasn't my worst though. My worst was a month after I had surgery on my pancreas. I had a draining tube attached to my abdomen, which eventually succumbed to two simultaneous infections. During a period of two weeks where it was obvious an infection was brewing, my district nurse did nothing. So, one day I woke up in such screaming agony with a lump the size of a golf ball around the infection site that I just couldn't move. Every three seconds, it felt like I was being stabbed again and again and again. I was rushed to hospital where I was eventually quarantined because of the severity of the infection, and my digestive system completely shut down. My stomach couldn't even handle a few ounces of bile, so I was painfully vomiting green horribleness every few hours along with having a fever. For the first couple of days, the nurses treated me like ****, giving me nothing but ******* paracetomol, until a special nurse for people in a critical condition came to me horrified and put me on morphine for a week while I was treated.

I don't think I will ever experience anything so painful again. I literally just wanted someone to kill me.


----------



## science

Polednice said:


> I literally just wanted someone to kill me.


I know that feeling, but I'm such a wimp I sometimes get it just from things like food poisoning or whatever. Very glad I haven't been through what you have.

Thinking about what life was like before painkillers certainly will rekindle an appreciation for science....

(That's me, btw.)


----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> Yay! We can be kidney stone buddies!  Did you have to pass yours, or did you get treatment to break it down? I passed mine, which was rather scary and very painful!
> 
> That wasn't my worst though. My worst was a month after I had surgery on my pancreas. I had a draining tube attached to my abdomen, which eventually succumbed to two simultaneous infections. During a period of two weeks where it was obvious an infection was brewing, my district nurse did nothing. So, one day I woke up in such screaming agony with a lump the size of a golf ball around the infection site that I just couldn't move. Every three seconds, it felt like I was being stabbed again and again and again. I was rushed to hospital where I was eventually quarantined because of the severity of the infection, and my digestive system completely shut down. My stomach couldn't even handle a few ounces of bile, so I was painfully vomiting green horribleness every few hours along with having a fever. For the first couple of days, the nurses treated me like ****, giving me nothing but ******* paracetomol, until a special nurse for people in a critical condition came to me horrified and put me on morphine for a week while I was treated.
> 
> I don't think I will ever experience anything so painful again. I literally just wanted someone to kill me.


Wow.....You win.

About my kidney stone, I self-cathaterize through my belly because I was born without sphincter muscles so the neck of my bladder is shut closed which means it is impossible for me to actually pass kidney stones. But even so, it was too big to pass even if I could. It was stuck in a ureter so I had to go into surgery, but not before living a month and a half with a draining tube in my back because thats the soonest they could get me in.

But honestly, I don't feel like complaining about that after your story lol


----------



## Dodecaplex

My OCD is not very pleasant.


----------



## Rasa

In an attempt to ippon sea nago my opponent, I instead managed to throw myself on the head.


----------



## Vaneyes

I've been lucky. Nothing serious to report.


----------



## Webernite

This thread is painful to read. Have to go and listen to Schubert to take my mind off all these horrible images.


----------



## Vaneyes

Webernite said:


> This thread is painful to read. Have to go and listen to Schubert to take my mind off all these horrible images.


Schubert (orchestral) is far worse.


----------



## Webernite

Vaneyes said:


> I've been lucky. Nothing serious to report.


Same with me, except I closed a window on my finger once, which was bad but not half as bad as most of the things described here.


----------



## Webernite

Vaneyes said:


> Schubert (orchestral) is far worse.


That's a bit cruel of you. :lol:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Reading Danielle Steel...it is painful indeed...and listening to my *un*favorite opera: La Tra...

Martin


----------



## science

Vaneyes said:


> I've been lucky. Nothing serious to report.


I think I will be chuckling about this for days.


----------



## prettyhippo

This probably seems lame, but when I first met my sister's dog, a black lab/rotti mix, I thought she was so cute, I knelt down to her level. She was super exited to she just kind of jumped on top of me. I ended up with a nasty scratch from my right shoulder to my left armpit. Deep enough to bleed, but not bad enough for stitches.


----------



## Polednice

violadude said:


> Wow.....You win.
> 
> About my kidney stone, I self-cathaterize through my belly because I was born without sphincter muscles so the neck of my bladder is shut closed which means it is impossible for me to actually pass kidney stones. But even so, it was too big to pass even if I could. It was stuck in a ureter so I had to go into surgery, but not before living a month and a half with a draining tube in my back because thats the soonest they could get me in.


Oh dear.  At least your draining tube didn't get infected!  I think my kidney stone was actually caused because, about a month after my pancreatic infection, my right kidney was infected, probably by 'residual bacteria', and I had the same immense, relentless stabbing pain, but it didn't affect any other organs. I think my kidney function was just compromised and, because I had hypercalcaemia at the time, it was the perfect opportunity for a stone to form!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Polednice said:


> Yay! We can be kidney stone buddies!  Did you have to pass yours, or did you get treatment to break it down? I passed mine, which was rather scary and very painful!
> 
> That wasn't my worst though. My worst was a month after I had surgery on my pancreas. I had a draining tube attached to my abdomen, which eventually succumbed to two simultaneous infections. During a period of two weeks where it was obvious an infection was brewing, my district nurse did nothing. So, one day I woke up in such screaming agony with a lump the size of a golf ball around the infection site that I just couldn't move. Every three seconds, it felt like I was being stabbed again and again and again. I was rushed to hospital where I was eventually quarantined because of the severity of the infection, and my digestive system completely shut down. My stomach couldn't even handle a few ounces of bile, so I was painfully vomiting green horribleness every few hours along with having a fever. For the first couple of days, the nurses treated me like ****, giving me nothing but ******* paracetomol, until a special nurse for people in a critical condition came to me horrified and put me on morphine for a week while I was treated.
> 
> I don't think I will ever experience anything so painful again. I literally just wanted someone to kill me.


Horrible. Did you sue the nurse? You would have had a strong case. It's sickening to see our health at the hands of fools in professional hospitals. Take care, Polednice.

I never had any horrible pains. No operations. No hospital stays. So my most trivial "painful" physical experiences were minor things when I was a child. Of late, it has also been physically painful when listening to some pieces by Xenakis.


----------



## Polednice

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Horrible. Did you sue the nurse? You would have had a strong case. It's sickening to see our health at the hands of fools in professional hospitals. Take care, Polednice.


Thanks.  I didn't sue anyone, no - that kind of stuff never crossed my mind. In my dealings with the NHS, there have been so many mistakes and neglects that I just don't know who to blame, or if one of them is significantly worse than any of the others. Yes, I get my healthcare for free, but I get no sympathy whatsoever - except with all the Polish and Filipino nurses; they're lovely!


----------



## pollux

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proctalgia_fugax

Sounds kind of funny but trust me, it is not to be recommended. Some people faint during the attacks!


----------



## Yoshi

Waking up after surgery without a nurse or painkillers around. Those were the most painful 3 hours I ever experienced. Pretty much after that, the next injuries I had were nothing compared to it. I still don't know why I was left alone that night to be honest.


----------



## kv466

After knee surgery once although it was a funky mix of pain and the utter bliss of the highly powerful painkillers they were dripping into my iv. 

That and when I got my left hand bit by a pitbull; he was choking and I went to help him and just gave me a quick bite out of reaction more than malice. We're still friends but he made me have to go through a 6 month rehab and basically have to relearn the guitar for I couldn't even hold simple chords. All better now.


----------



## CountessAdele

I was attacked by a dog too, when I was little. I don't remeber the pain but I remember everything else. It was my cousin's dog, that I went to pet, and when I did he lunged and bit my top lip. I had to get stiches, but you can only barely see the little white scar. I still have the stuffed animal the surgeon gave me for being a "trooper".:lol:

The most painful thing I can actually remember is when my horse Grey Lady through me. Something spooked her as we were nearing a jump. She swerved left of the jump causing me to fall off her right side and crash into it. I had a helmut on which probably saved me a concussion, but I sprained an ankle, broke three fingers, and of course suffered some minor scrapes and bruises.


----------



## aleazk

Dodecaplex said:


> My OCD is not very pleasant.


the same here, sometimes, i check three times, in the space of 5 minutes, if i closed the door of my house properly!!


----------



## Dodecaplex

aleazk said:


> the same here, sometimes, i check three times, in the space of 5 minutes, if i closed the door of my house properly!!


My condition is actually a bit more severe than that. But I understand what you're saying.


----------



## samurai

Are you sure you're not really the *Green* *Knight*? :lol:


----------



## samurai

@ Igneous01, Are you sure you are not really the *Green* *Knight*, then? :lol:

edit: Sorry for the double post; I can't seem to cancel one of them.


----------



## Igneous01

samurai said:


> @ Igneous01, Are you sure you are not really the *Green* *Knight*, then? :lol:
> 
> edit: Sorry for the double post; I can't seem to cancel one of them.


what?? tis but a scratch.


----------



## Chrythes

pollux said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proctalgia_fugax
> 
> Sounds kind of funny but trust me, it is not to be recommended. Some people faint during the attacks!


Oh wow, thanks for posting this, I finally can be relieved as I had thoughts that I've started developing rectal/anus cancer or something (greetings to my occasional hypochondria).
It's nothing compared to some of your experiences, but since I'm in this thread - the most painful experience I had was an abscess that raised right on the crack of my buttocks, which was unexpectedly painful. I barely could move as it felt that that thing was connected to every single limb,muscle and skin in my body as walking or moving in general triggered pain. The pain killers helped a lot, but still, it was the most unpleasant experience I had involving pain.


----------



## samurai

For me, it was a tiny kidney stone which I was finally able to pass after 2 days in the hospital. If it were not for the morphine I had given me to kill that pain, I think I would have taken my own life, the pain was so intense! If women going through childbirth have to endure even a small fraction of that type of agony, I really do salute their courage and stamina!:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wow, you-all have endured some awful traumas. I've had two kidney stones myself, but the experience I don't want to repeat is shingles. It was like wearing five strands of barbed wire around my waist 24 hours a day for 6 days - not excruciating pain, just unrelenting pain, unless I was perfectly still.


----------



## Guest

The worst momentary pain occurred when I had the cap on my front tooth replaced. It had been on there for about 20 years, and my new, rather inexperienced dentist thought it should be replaced. After he finally wrangled it off, I sat there waiting for him to get the new one ready. Just breathing on the raw nerve, which was somehow still alive after all those years, hurt like hell. When said, "Please open wide as I need to dry it off" and blasted it with his air gun, I nearly blacked out. He said, "Sorry, I didn't think the nerve would still be alive." When I recovered the power of speech I said...oh wait, I can't repeat that here!

The most prolonged pain was after hernia surgery. For a few days, I felt as if I'd been hit in the lower gut with a baseball bat.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

The headache after I took cinie for migraine - it made it even worse.


----------



## Ravellian

Nothing as bad as some of the stuff mentioned here, but..

I once fell full-force (I was pushed) into the sharp corner of a table when I was young. It made a pretty sharp dent and I had about 5 stitches. Gawd that hurt..


----------



## mamascarlatti

Childbirth. But you get a lovely present at the end (all going well).


----------



## georgedelorean

I have one for ya that took place during the beginning of the 2010 peak season when I was working at FedEx Ground. I was working on loadside at the time, and this particular night, I was in a typical dropframe trailer. It was totally empty, and I was prepping the trailer to begin loading it. As I turned to the right, my left knee went in two directions. The upper part went with my body, and the lower part of the leg stayed in place. The joint essentially made an X shape when I turned, then BAM back into place. It took a month before I could walk properly again where I could fully extend my left leg, three months to go up or down stairs without pain, and two years before I could run again. I never went to a doctor, never had physical therapy, nor did I ever take painkillers at any point during that time. Not even so much as an aspirin.


----------



## Totenfeier

Kidney stones: check. Three times. Vomiting, crying, begging strangers for help, or the sweet release of death. (Dilaudid totally rocks, by the way).

Gout: check, any number of times. Once, my knee was locked at a 90 degree angle for nearly two weeks. Since regular doses of Allopurinal, no problems for the last five years.

Long story, very short: slid about 10-12 feet down a telephone pole. Roughly twenty or so splinters per forearm. No infection, thanks be.

At age two, ran head-first into a solid plaster wall while going to meet my dad coming home from work. The bump went out, not in - big yellow-purple goose egg- so no serious concussion danger. 55 years later, I can STILL feel that impact ringing through my head.


----------



## Judith

Not so painful but traumatic. Discovered a lump on my thyroid. Two hours after scan, doctor rings me on my mobile and tells me I have a mass on my neck with a lesion. Was petrified. At the hospital had biopsies and scans, told it was benign and they weren't going to remove it.

Last year, lump got bigger had to go back. Had it drained, more scans massive biopsy in which the front of my neck had a massive bruise. Again benign and discharged from hospital.

Lump still there but know it is not life threatening!


----------



## Tristan

Two possible contenders:

As a kid I was prone to occasional intense intestinal cramping (probably related to constipation). I remember being debilitated by it, just lying in bed crying because it was so awful. It would go away after a while, but an "episode" could last at least 20 minuites. The last time this happened I was 16 and in high school, it happened during class, and it happened to be the worst time it happened. It was so painful that I couldn't stop shaking. I couldn't stand up straight either; I had to walk hunched over. I didn't do anything about, just powered through it. It lasted about 50 minutes before it began to subside. It was like a 50-minute long contraction. I haven't felt such internal pain since and I hope I never do.

The other contender actually happened in the same year! I was biking home from school when I mistakenly rode through a pile of leaves, the bike began to slip and fall, and I fell down, basically on top of the bike. The gear had jammed into my leg created five gashes that were bleeding. I walked my bike home since I was fairly close, but when I got home, the pain in the gashes and other cuts became extraordinarily intense. It felt like my leg was on fire: pulsating, burning pain. I remember even at 16 it was enough to make me cry. (The scars on my leg from that fall only recently faded).

So those are the two most painful experiences I've had. Nothing has even come close since and I hope it doesn't!


----------



## Gordontrek

Resurrecting threads has become a thing lately! At least this one isn't TOO ancient. 

Most painful physically: I've been pretty fortunate in that regard, but one time I ripped a whole fingernail off, along with some of the skin underneath. I was about 10 when it happened, playing at a lake trying to heave a big boulder into the water when I lost grip and dropped it right onto the middle finger of my left hand. Plenty of blood and tears that day....
Most painful emotionally: the whole summer of 2015. My dog died. My grandfather, who I was very close to, died about two weeks later. About a month after that, I was told by two neurologists I would never be able to play the trumpet again. I have never been one to mope and have pity parties- I always internalize my pain and rarely show it outwardly. That summer, it showed just a bit- my family could tell I was pretty rocked inside.


----------



## EdwardBast

Two nights after having half a lung removed some night-shift nurse apparently shot up my designated dose of opiates and left me in agony. To add insult to injury, they tried to charge me for it. The poor woman at the exit interview went pale when I loudly corrected the bill and leveled my accusation in a semi-public space.


----------



## Sonata

Childbirth 

Coming in close second was when my daughter accidently kicked me in the face one week after major nasal surgery. OMG that was all kinds of hurt


----------



## georgedelorean

Man, some of you guys have been through some of the most unholy hell imaginable.


----------



## Guest

Since my original post, I had a horrible kidney stone experience. While maybe slightly less intense than the blast of air on the exposed nerve in my tooth, it was more prolonged and made me vomit. All of that paled in comparison to when I passed it, which the urologist said wouldn't happen because it was too large. (I was scheduled to have it surgically removed in about 10 days.) Here's a picture:


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> My finger getting caught in a closing door. Even beat the time I fell into barbed wire, my knee injury playing football, and my heart attack.


I saw I had posted to the thread - and I wondered what it was, so I checked. The finger thing must have occurred pretty close to the post itself, because I cannot remember the finger incident at all.......


----------



## Nocture In Blue

My back literary collapsed a few years ago. That experience made me look at pain in a different way.


----------



## Jos

Biliary colic, extreme pain in the abdomen caused by gallstones. Incredibly painful, crawling up the wall, unable to sit, lay down, or sleep in any position
Had my gallblatter removed after the second episode.
Did develop a liking for morphine suppositories ........


----------



## Couchie

I used to get horrible exertion headaches, with onset during exercise or sex. If you can imagine just prior to orgasm, your head exploding in pain instead of pleasure, it is both physically and psychologically traumatic.

Thankfully I identified the probable cause, which I think was a supplement I was taking at the time. The problem went away after I stopped taking it.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Kidney stones. The pain was a 10 on the scale of 1 to 10.


----------



## KenOC

Ditto kidney stones here. My wife was driving me to the ER and if she came to a stoplight I'd demand that she drive right through. Worse than an excruciating back injury, a collapsed vertebra. That was an ouchie as well!


----------



## Guest

I get the cramping described in the other post - _Proctalgia Fugax_ - and I had always put it down to childbirth (4 big babies) since I didn't have it before. Thank god it doesn't occur very often but I can usually detect when it is coming on and take immediate measures to alleviate. You must ABSOLUTELY AND TOTALLY RELAX and use a hot bag (wheat-bags we call them in Australia) which you can heat in the microwave. Place this under the affected area; I cannot over-stress the importance of *total relaxation*; it's a similar thing when you're in labour - just go with the pain and don't try and fight it. I've found total relaxation, of the area in particular, effects a quick reduction in the pain.

And I'm having significant back problems now which prevent from from sleeping at all!! Those 4 big babies (10 pounds!) have taken their toll.


----------



## Totenfeier

Haydn67 said:


> Kidney stones. The pain was a 10 on the scale of 1 to 10.


Yes, it is, isn't it? The best way I know of to describe the sensation to someone who has not experienced it is...imagine a rusty, smoking diesel Mad Max chainsaw rammed into your groin/lower abdomen, clean through to your back, chugging away. Oh, and here's another sensation for you gentlemen to contemplate: imagine the Preciousess being slammed by a spring-loaded solid steel vise. These are only rough approximations, of course - faint images of the reality. Fun!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Totenfeier said:


> Yes, it is, isn't it? The best way I know of to describe the sensation to someone who has not experienced it is...imagine a rusty, smoking diesel Mad Max chainsaw rammed into your groin/lower abdomen, clean through to your back, chugging away. Oh, and here's another sensation for you gentlemen to contemplate: imagine the Preciousess being slammed by a spring-loaded solid steel vise. These are only rough approximations, of course - faint images of the reality. Fun!


Yep. My wife drove me to the hospital, and they wouldn't give me morphine. Because so many drug addicts had come in wanting it, they assumed I was just another one of them. I had never once in my life screwed around with drugs. So I writhed on the floor, cursing and yelling for relief from pain. People in the waiting room sat, watched and shook their heads while "busy" doctors let me suffer. Finally, my wife was able to convince someone on the staff to help me. When a few weeks later we received a request in the mail from the hospital to answer a survey about my visit to and experience at the hospital, my wife BLEW them out....Anyhow, it's been a fair number of years (15 or so) since I've I've been fortunate enough to avoid the same kind of tortuous event. I've been doing the right things---drinking plenty of water, avoiding foods high in oxalates, staying physically active, etc.---and hoping to stay kidney stone free.


----------



## KenOC

Haydn67 said:


> So I writhed on the floor, cursing and yelling for relief from pain. People in the waiting room sat, watched and shook their heads while "busy" doctors let me suffer.


A few years ago I had to go to the ER at night for something, can't remember what. My elderly neighbor was there, somebody I didn't much care for. But he was in incredible pain from kidney stones and had to wait for attention while others went ahead of him.

I asked the admitting nurse why they couldn't just give him some morphine while he waited. She explained that this was "triage," and the patients in the greatest danger saw the night doctor first. And only the doctor could order morphine!

Pain is not a medical problem, it's a patient problem. Sorry about that. Please sit down and wait your turn…


----------



## Guest

When I went to the ER for my kidney stone, I had to wait over 2 hours just to be seen. Bleeding and respiratory problems take precedence over excruciating pain. Then I had to wait for any pain meds until they were finished conducting tests. So, about 4 hours later I got an injection of dilaudid, a much stronger drug than morphine. They warned me that my chest would tighten for a few seconds and I'd experience a head rush, then the pain would be gone. It was! That stuff is a miracle drug. Well, the miracle lasted for about an hour, so they gave me a half-dose before they released me.


----------



## Totenfeier

Yep; I loves me some dilaudid; I cannot lie.


----------



## Joe B

Totenfeier said:


> Yep; I loves me some dilaudid; I cannot lie.


It was the only thing that would touch the pain for my gangrenous gall bladder.

But most painful? Frost bite. Thumb, index and middle finger of left hand. As it thawed, I cried like a baby. It felt like the fingers were in boiling oil.


----------



## Harmonie

A few years ago one of my teeth on the right side got a bad infection. Before I finally went and took care of it a pain would flare up several times a day. The pain was so severe I thought something was wrong with me beyond some tooth. It went from my jaw all of the way up into the top of my head. I have migraines a lot, they run into my family. That pain vastly exceeded a migraine's pain. I ended up going home from work one morning because of how bad this pain was, and I was never one to do that.


----------



## hpowders

The other day, I intended to wake up early to push my TC game candidate to 40 points and a winner. I overslept and another poster's candidate won the game!


----------



## Marinera

hpowders said:


> The other day, I intended to wake up early to push my TC game candidate to 40 points and a winner. I overslept and another poster's candidate won the game!


I feel your pain, only for me that day was Sunday, late night. The last bits of energy I had left were enough to crawl into bed or to computer and play, I thought I'd rather rash in bed than at the desk, the game just had to sort it out itself without me. Still they were in the top 10 /5


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> I feel your pain, only for me that day was Sunday, late night. The last bits of energy I had left were enough to crawl into bed or to computer and play, I thought I'd rather rash in bed than at the desk, the game just had to sort it out itself without me. Still they were in the top 10 /5


Time zone differences. EU posters have a big advantage over US posters. When I wake up, sometimes the final results are already posted and I ask myself, so why did I wake up at all, since the main purpose of the day was already taken away from me.

The Game Section is as close as many of us will ever get to Las Vegas. Sure wish we could play the Survival Games for some serious cash!!!!

Winning some coin could sure help ease the pain!!


----------



## Merl

Going to the toilet, this morning, after last night's volcanic vindaloo (full of naga chillies).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I remember I stepped on a bee with my bare foot when I was a kid. I got stung. That was pretty painful!

Also as a teen I had appendicitis. Had waves of excruciating pain for hours and the doctor wouldn't give me anything to ease the pain until they established exactly what was wrong.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

For sheer "am-I-going-to-live-through-this(?)" pain, I'd say 5 July, 2016, when I broke four bones in my spine- and two ribs- all in the same fall/tumble. After the initial (maybe-death-is-imminent?) feeling, shock set in pretty quickly and diminished the pain somewhat. Before too long, medicos were on the scene and must have administered some good drugs-- because I felt like maybe I would live. 

However, the dosings that were sufficient to dull the pain were quite enough to induce psychotic delusions- and those delusions remain my most vivid memories of the immediate experience. 

And now you know the biggest part of why I've been away from the boards for so long...


----------



## Dan Ante

The second day home after a hip replacement I sat on a nice soft seat and the hip dislocated my wife had to pull downwards and twist my leg to relocate this happened a few times and I eventually got an infection and had to have the opp done again.
The interesting thing was the first opp was done private and they used a cheap joint about $6-7000 the replacement was done on our health system with a joint 3 times the price no further problems.


----------



## Dan Ante

Chi_townPhilly said:


> For sheer "am-I-going-to-live-through-this(?)" pain, I'd say 5 July, 2016, when I broke four bones in my spine- and two ribs- all in the same fall/tumble. After the initial (maybe-death-is-imminent?) feeling, shock set in pretty quickly and diminished the pain somewhat. Before too long, medicos were on the scene and must have administered some good drugs-- because I felt like maybe I would live.
> 
> However, the dosings that were sufficient to dull the pain were quite enough to induce psychotic delusions- and those delusions remain my most vivid memories of the immediate experience.
> 
> And now you know the biggest part of why I've been away from the boards for so long...


How did the accident happen?


----------



## ldiat

this is painful...getting on the elevator to come home, my wife had a sharp bone spur pierce her spinal cord...she went down. 12 surgery hours later, 2 8'rods and cross rods in back. the fall shattered the spinal bones. 8 weeks in a rehab hospital..200 g of baclofin(go ahead look up the min dosate of this drug......80 mg) now a wheel chair or walker. now a few year latter...trouble with legs. doc states, 1 week in the hospital. operation. 15 screws and bolts in the neck. hey one week! OH NO the incision is infected! womb vak placed on the neck. 1 week 2 week 3 weeks later. "hey we can close the wound up and she can go home in 2 days'! YEA!! NO thunder storm hits pittsburgh and knocks all the electricity out. 3 days later closed! HOME! YEAAAA! ahhh but wait. home nurse has to come to to the house cause the wife has to take antibiotics through a "pic" line in her arm. not 1 2 3 but 5! 3 last 45 mins and 2 last 1 hr and 45. mins. Has one viewed a "caulking" gun to prevent water with caulk? well thats what these tubes of antibiotics are in and the gun, 6 weeks house bound.
sorry for long winded
PS we go tomorrow to visit the surgeon doctor about here spinal cord MRI's


----------



## Dan Ante

ldiat said:


> this is painful...getting on the elevator to come home, my wife had a sharp bone spur pierce her spinal cord...she went down. 12 surgery hours later, 2 8'rods and cross rods in back. the fall shattered the spinal bones. 8 weeks in a rehab hospital..200 g of baclofin(go ahead look up the min dosate of this drug......80 mg) now a wheel chair or walker. now a few year latter...trouble with legs. doc states, 1 week in the hospital. operation. 15 screws and bolts in the neck. hey one week! OH NO the incision is infected! womb vak placed on the neck. 1 week 2 week 3 weeks later. "hey we can close the wound up and she can go home in 2 days'! YEA!! NO thunder storm hits pittsburgh and knocks all the electricity out. 3 days later closed! HOME! YEAAAA! ahhh but wait. home nurse has to come to to the house cause the wife has to take antibiotics through a "pic" line in her arm. not 1 2 3 but 5! 3 last 45 mins and 2 last 1 hr and 45. mins. Has one viewed a "caulking" gun to prevent water with caulk? well thats what these tubes of antibiotics are in and the gun, 6 weeks house bound.
> sorry for long winded
> PS we go tomorrow to visit the surgeon doctor about here spinal cord MRI's


That's terrible I genuinely feel for you mate, I was on a pic line for 6 months they become part of you, I do hope things get a bit better for your wife you must be under a lot of stress, fingers crossed.


----------

